# Is this the right way to make hash cooking oil ?



## Darkrushnite (Jun 17, 2008)

i searched for this topic a while ago for a buddy but really didn't find what he needed. he want's to make hash cooking oil (he has never done this ) the method he was told to use was to get a reg bottle of conolla oil , get big cooking pan and pour oil in the pan then put his hash in the cook oil for 2 hours and to never let the oil come to a boil . he wants to know if he has to use conolla oil ? and will an 8th work or dose it need to be more ?


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jun 17, 2008)

Canola is what I use. Put the weed in the oven at about 250 degrees for about 10 minutes. That'll dry it and activate it. Then grind it to a fine powder with a coffee grinder. Put it in a pan with the canola oil. Keep it on a low simmer for about 15 minutes. Let it cool down and then use the oil mix in your recipe


----------



## Darkrushnite (Jun 18, 2008)

but is an 8th enough or maybe a quarter ( an 8th or a quarter is all my buddy can afford)


----------



## lvjay702 (Jun 19, 2008)

an 8th or qtr will be fine for a small amount of oil but i wouldnt expect to feel anything from that much herb in a half gallon of oil. I used an oz. of ak-47 nugs to a lb of butter and that got me hella faded, and recently i used about a qtr. for a 1/2 cup of oil and it gets me to a nice place but not like the oz. did.


----------

